# Sand and burrowing substrate fish



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been wanting to change my 29 gal over to black sand ever since I saw a tank with black substrate. It's gorgeous, and it will make the fish I'm going to add look beautiful. But I also want kuhli loaches in the tank; I'm set on this fact (don't worry; I know they work in my water). I was looking at the CaribSea Super Naturals black sand, but I'd heard that it was sharp and can cut delicate burrowing fish like the kuhli loaches. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I tried to test the sharpness through a bag, but that didn't really work.

So. To those who have this sand: is it sharp? Do you think it would hurt a burrowing loach? 

Also, how much sand should I buy? This tank is 29 gallons, and I plan to plant it heavily with 6-7 species of plants both rooted and stem.


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

No experience with it myself but if it says its sharp you should trust it, wouldn't want to hurt the kuhlis for looks, here is similar sand if you want to look into them not sure on if they are sharp



Petco Black Aquarium Sand at PETCO

CaribSea Aquarium Sand - Gravel & Sand - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

I only use and recommend Estes Marine Sand (also known as Ultra Reef and Stoney River). It is smooth enough for loaches, stingrays, etc. It does come in black. It runs $4-5 for a five pound bag. I would do 30 pounds in a 29.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

IME kuhli loaches don't borrow. It's really only something they do when they are threatened, like when the fish store employee is trying to net them. They prefer to hide underneath things - not actually in the substrate.

Tahitian moon sand is not the softest of sands (pool filter and other caribsea products are moreso), but it's softer than the 3 play sand brands I've tried, so I'd say it's right in the middle.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fishguy2727 said:


> I only use and recommend Estes Marine Sand (also known as Ultra Reef and Stoney River). It is smooth enough for loaches, stingrays, etc. It does come in black. It runs $4-5 for a five pound bag. I would do 30 pounds in a 29.


Where can you find this sand?


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any LFS should be able to easily order it for you if they don't carry it. It should run $4-5 per five pound bag, so no more expensive than gravel.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

$1 per pound is expensive for gravel. That's how much the expensive caribsea sands cost.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I can imagine you don't want CaribSea sand for loaches for the same reason you don't want to stick your hand into that pink insulation. I never asked the loaches but it's just a thought. Many people on here do have their loaches on CaribSea though.
Pretty sure Izzy has a multitude of MTS in her tanks to take care of sand aeration duty.
If we figure out this sand thing I gotta know too. Black substrate is a good look. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fishguy2727 said:


> Any LFS should be able to easily order it for you if they don't carry it. It should run $4-5 per five pound bag, so no more expensive than gravel.


I've got Petco and Petsmart. That's it. It' unfortunate, but if I want something better than what they have, I need to order it online. Any common retailers that carry it? I think I found something on Amazon, but I'm not sure. I'm really interested in this sand as what I could feel of the CaribSea stuff did feel kinda sharp. I might go back to the store and try again when there isn't a sales associate hovering over me. 

Olympia, I'm up to my eyeballs in MTS! They grow like mad in my goldfish tank and in the 29 gal. I might have to start giving away these things pretty soon.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Google Shopping gives a few results running about $30 shipped for a 30# case (about to only slightly more than you would pay at a shop, but that is great considering you are paying to shop 30#).

Where are you in VA?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in the southern region. Nothing around for miles but tobacco fields. 

Most of the sites I've seen from google shopping have been like $16 for a 5lb bag. BigAl's has 5lb bags for $3.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Are you sure that is for only one bag and not a case of six? The ones I saw didn't specify at first but if you go to their page they specify that it is for a 6x5# case. 

I don't know how you feel about but in the past I have driven hours to get to a good shop (usually for livestock). If you were able to call ahead to a shop to verify they have it and let them know you are coming for it and just make a half day trip out of it it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I found a box of 6 for a good price on Ebay. I'm going to order that and hope for the best. Thanks, everyone! I'll be sure to post pictures when I'm done switching the tank over to sand. I can't imagine it will be fun, but I'm sure the results will be worth it.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

When I switch a tank to sand I vacuum the tank very well two days in a row. While the water is still low on the second day I scoop out all the old substrate. Then add all the new sand and get it to settle (you have to stir the bottom, pat the top, stir the bottom, pat the top, etc.). This should take 20-30 minutes on that size tank. Once all the sand is settled you can refill the tank and start the filter back up. Keep the fish in the tank. They won't like it but it is less stress than moving them around.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never switched to sand, so thanks for the tips. I would much rather leave the fish in there than take them out. I've moved these three fish before and it was _not_ fun.


----------

